# Printing Season!



## windrivermaiden (Dec 27, 2007)

Its dry, its sunny and Windy has a new :hail:13 inch wide printer with continuous ink system to make negs with....I'm a printing fool. I cant wait to show you all the gumoils I'm working on.

I've been idle so long.


----------

